# router jig



## Graybeard (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone recommend a link to some good plans for a router jig for a lathe?

I'm making my granddaughter a rolling pin and don't have the physical skills to make it perfectly level. I'd like to get close, then finish with a router on a jig so it's perfectly level.

Down the road I'd like to flute some table lamps also.

I'm curious what some of you may have made that would do the job.

I'll be using a trim router so it's not too big.

Thanks,

Graybeard


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 4, 2015)

I haven't seen Cliffs video, but the title leads me to believe it may be useful for your intentions.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 4, 2015)

Some nice options on you tube, and I have seen a fluting jig in the Pennstateindustries catalog. For the rolling pin, however, you might be surprised at what you can do with a skew and a simple hand made gage. You can get good results with a spindle gouge as well. Something I do after rough turning is to make notches with the parting tool spacing a couple inches apart. The gage I use is nothing more than a piece of hard board in the shape of a C. You can use a spindle gouge or a Bedan. to clear between the notches. I will usually make this a little proud of the finished diameter allowing for sanding. You can get a nice flat plane using a sturdy sanding block. Don't be too aggressive and check frequently with a straight edge with the lathe off. The idea is that dividing the work into smaller segments makes it more manageable. Let us know how you do, Good luck with it


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know of plans, but over on the turning sub-forum of WoodWorkingTalk I saw several posts with pix, etc, on the subject. I know that John Lucas built one, and think that JTclockman had one also.

I have one of the PennState jigs, I haven't seen it in the catalog for a couple of years now and believe that it was discontinued a while back. It takes a trim-router. A search of CraigsList, eBay, etc., might throw up a couple of hits

The one that Cliff makes and sells would be perfect (perhaps overkill) for this job and your future fluting plans.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2015)

I got home from work and the latest PennState catalog had arrived in the mail today -- guess what they re-introduced? The "Lathe Mounted Fluting Guide" ... Item code is LIXGA in the print catalog, LIXGA2 on their website

HTH


----------



## Patrude (Mar 5, 2015)

Yup, that's the one I saw. As discussed, it accommodates a trim size router. Looks like it would be fun


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 5, 2015)

Patrude said:


> Yup, that's the one I saw. As discussed, it accommodates a trim size router. Looks like it would be fun


Certainly is -- so far all I've used it for is to make faceted fountain pens (like this one -- second pic shows the effect best)


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 6, 2015)

Darn that's nice work. I may just put my name on the waiting list and spend my time turning bowls while I wait for it to come.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

